# Another Question about Witnessing



## Katerina (Jul 23, 2004)

God has put in on my heart to witness to others. I don't really know how to explain it....but I have a hunger to share my faith. I feel an urgency. God keeps growing this desire. In fact, several things over the past few months have reinforced the fact that God wants me to share my faith.

My problem is that I don't know how. I mean I have never been taught to evangelise. I do not deny the complete soverignty of God. I absolutely believe that salvation is completely a work of God. I do not want to get "decisions for Christ" or have someone "say a prayer". But I do want to be used by God and most of all be obedient. 

I have read a couple books about evangelism and witnessing to people. I have read Ray Comfort's "Revival's Golden Keys" and also his "Hells Best Kept Secret". I found them most interesting, however, they very much go against the "norm" (in my area anyway). He is against "decisions for Christ" or using the sinner's prayer and more for just putting the word of God before people and letting the Holy Spirit complete the work. He uses the 10 commandments as a way to show people their complete depravity before God explaining that everyone will stand before God in judgment. He teaches that one should give "law to the proud and grace to the humble". 

I have also read (or rather am reading) "Share Jesus Without Fear" by William Fay. While the book has a multitude of good stuff in it, he encourages one to ask for "decisions for Christ". 

FYI -- I personally have a problem with "decisions for Christ" or leading someone in the sinner's prayer. I made a decision for Christ and said the sinners prayer when I was 13. I continued to live completely for myself and wallow is my sin. It was not until I was 29 when GOD saved me.....and I DID NOT say the sinners prayer or make a decision for Christ. In fact, I did not even go to the alter...(I don't much like alter calls either.) I did however go from crying out to God and (bawling would be a better term) to praising God! Salvation was not (and is not) a work of the flesh. I do think that people can become a Christian and say the sinner's prayer, but more often, I think that they are deceived into thinking that they are a Christian when they are on the road to hell.

So, as a reformed baptist believer, how am I supposed to share my faith? Are their any good reformed books about evangelism?

Showing my ignorance here,


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jul 23, 2004)

I would recommend 'Biblical Strategies for Witness' by Dr Peter Masters. Available from www.tabernaclebookshop.org

It is very hard to say 'I'm going to go out and witness today' - rather we must ask the Lord for opportunities, for openings. If we ask Him, we get them, and then we must ask Him for the right words to say. Of course, the way we live should be a witness, and perhaps that will open the door for a word of testimony. The Lord is amazing in all these things, and opportunities come when we least expect them, perhaps when we are tired and feel we can't spare the time, but... those are always the best times in my experience.

What about my wife for example? We began to talk via the internet long before we met, and she asked me what I was doing on the weekend, as everyone does. So I told her. I told her about going to church, about teaching the sunday school, about reverent worship, about hearing a living message, and about the contrast between biblical truth and the rest of religion...

And so on, until opportunity after opportunity was taken, and a heart was won by King Jesus. After my Lord had won her heart, in His love he permitted me to win it too!

And one year and nine months of marriage have followed, serving the Lord together in sorrow and joy...

And what began it all?

'So, what are you doing this weekend?'

Praise God for His working, and ask for the openings, and TAKE them by His enabling.


----------

